# Baby Backs - 2-2-5 in the cooler



## weberkettleman (Aug 9, 2015)

I smoked some baby backs yesterday for 2 hours around 250-280 grill temp and then wrapped in foil for another 2 hours around 280 grill temp.  I had to leave the house and placed the ribs in a cooler with towel for what I had hoped for would be 2 hours.  I did not make it home until 5 hours later.  The ribs were still hot so at that time I placed them in the fridge.  I did not measure the temp after 5 hours but they still felt hot. Should I consume or discard?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds good to me.

If it felt hot to you after only 5 hours, it probably was.

It could have still been above 140° IT (above the Danger Zone), and if it did fall below 140°, it couldn't have been below 140° long.

I would give it a try---Visual----Smell-----Eat.

Bear


----------



## weberkettleman (Aug 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> If it felt hot to you after only 5 hours, it probably was.
> 
> ...


Bear,  Thanks for the reply, I will give them a try today.  I was considering the rotisserie chickens at the store and how they may sit in a heated state for 5 hours plus and they are fine...


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 9, 2015)

Weberkettleman said:


> I was considering the rotisserie chickens at the store and how they may sit in a heated state for 5 hours plus and they are fine...



It always amazes me how good and juicey those birds are after sitting under heat lamps for so long.


----------

